# fiberglass finally!



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

my fiberglass finally came in today via FedEX  i'll keep you guys posted as to the projects progress. timing i guess is alright, because my HU shit the bed, and it's another week before i can afford to order my new Eclipse CD5444. so i'll be audio-less for 2 weeks, but that oughta be enough time to build the fiberglass sub enclosures. the only thing thats gonna delay me now is my own indecision. im either getting 2 IDQ12D4 v.2's with a Cadence Z9000 amp...which i CAN afford...and get now...
or
2 Adire Brahma 12's with 2 USAmp 1000x1's, which in all honesty, i really can't afford lol. oh well. i better decide soon, because i need to make the MDF rings for these subs (i don't suppose anyone knows where i can find the dimensions on both of these?)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

dimensions should be on the manu's websites


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Keep us posted!

I want to see the finished product. I have 2-10" MX subs in the garage and have no home for them. I'd love to have someone do a custom enclosure for me if the price was right. If you're willing to make another, let me know and we'll see what kinda price we can come up with. Or, if it's not too involved, maybe a nice little tutorial.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy shit! do you plan on fiberglassing the whole car???


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Some of you guys know a lot about cars..but you can't even resize a damn pic. j/k...sorry for the useless remark.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

one, i didnt resize the picture not because i cant, but because i dont want to. if it bothers you that much...dont look at it.

lol no im not fiberglassing the whole car (thats a 50yard X 39 in roll of 1.3oz chop-strand mat), just most of my trunk, an amp rack, and possibly a bit of my friends integra (he wants something to cover where his back seat was .... dont ask, he has something against back seats in integra's)

i would do some custom work, but i'll warn you now it's not cheap. materials ~ $80-$120 (because i need to order a new roll of fiberglass for each project, plus paint, bondo, etc) plus its quite a bit of work. its not extraordinarily difficult, just VERY time consuming (between waiting for layers to dry, prep work, paint, and possible some airbrushing if you're willing to shell out the cash for it)... all in all, for a pair of 10in enclosures, it'd prob be close to $450, maybe more or less depending on what you want for a finish
and...i'd need a donor car to make a mold of your trunk, and i need someone who'd be willing to give up the car for at least an entire day, which, due to distance, you can't do, and i unfortunatley dont know any local b14 owners.

maybe i will, im doing custom fiberglass work on the side right now to make some extra cash.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

cool keep us posted! 
I was supposed to start my custom trunk enclosure months ago but never got around to it. Hopefully soon I'll get started!


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

where you get your material from. im about to start on mine in the next week probably.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

LethalAudio said:


> where you get your material from. im about to start on mine in the next week probably.


ebay

50yd x 39in roll of 1.3oz chop strand mat is $55+shipping. get it from..i think the guys name is SummitCentral...good ebayer...fast shipping (ordered mine the 1st, got it the 7th)


thats JUST the matting tho. you'll also need
double-wide blue masking tape
aluminum foil
at least a gallon of resin
at least one extra tube of hardener
a TON of those little disposable foam brushes from Home Depot
rubber gloves
a GOOD respirator (trust me, get one, dont wear just a mask)
MDF
a pretty good amount (all one sheet) of polyester/cotton fabric...doesnt matter what color
umm. cant think of anything else. im sure theres more tho. i'll do a write-up tutorial on it while i do it


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Yea ive been studying for a while now on how to do it. I gotta get all the materials on my next day off. A good resperator is way up there on my list.
I gotta glass in an amp rack and the back seat which all together will be 4-12"s, 2-amps, 1 cap, 1 cd changer, and probably go ahead and do a battery enclosure of some sort. I gotta do it in two seperate pieces so im going to get some diamond plate and cover the center where it meets and then after all that, I gotta get it painted black.
Probably take a good month of work since I can only do it after I get home from work.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

LethalAudio said:


> Yea ive been studying for a while now on how to do it. I gotta get all the materials on my next day off. A good resperator is way up there on my list.
> I gotta glass in an amp rack and the back seat which all together will be 4-12"s, 2-amps, 1 cap, 1 cd changer, and probably go ahead and do a battery enclosure of some sort. I gotta do it in two seperate pieces so im going to get some diamond plate and cover the center where it meets and then after all that, I gotta get it painted black.
> Probably take a good month of work since I can only do it after I get home from work.


DIAMOND PLATE!!!
THATS AN AWESOME IDEA
sorry lol if im stealing this, but i needed an idea on how to design my trunk so i could still have access to the spare tire well (i want to keep it for dailt driving, only taking it out when i go to the track)...oh man, that would look f*cking SEXY... painted black fiberglass all around my trunk, with my own custom airbrushed white tribal accents, with a diamond plate center section that i could hinge to the back of the trunk, and fold up when i needed access to my spare tire...that'd serve as a good mounting platform (with some rubber anti-vibration feet things) for my amps...oh man...i'm having a vision, black, with white accents, and a polished aluminum diamond plate floor...oh man...dude, i could kiss you
i was talking to pugnex for like an hour trying to brainstorm ideas for that...and you just gave me inspiration!!! YAY!


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I got my two Brahmas in this month. Wow do they sound nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

update: trunk's gutted, i gotta go to home depot today, and pick up a sheet of 1/2in plywood to make a new floor for my trunk.
attached below is my gutted trunk...and the new shit i picked up from WestMarine this morning (odd, they were out, i had to order it), and my gutted trunk (i even tore out the original tar-mat sound deadening the use, man that shits tough to rip out)...and i called UPS, my sound deadening JUST made it the ups distro center ~ 1hr from my house, so it'll be at my door tomorrow morning.
while im on the subject, any suggestions for how to attach plywood to the floor of my trunk? i dont want to drill any more holes (screws/bolts = bumps in fiberglass = BIG nono)...i was thinking some sort of Liquid Nails, or Silicone, maybe even an epoxy, but i need something that will BOND to the metal surface and wood surface, something that will hold VERY well, and wont break apart under heavy vibration (from the subs)...preferably something even a bit elastic-y, so it acts as a psuedo shock mount for the subs/amps.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

*another update*

got the car gutted, there's pretty much gonna be a picture progression of my car, between gutting it, dynamatting it, re-wiring, all the fiberglass work for my completely custom trunk, and some finish shots.. 
the car has been gutted...i put the drivers seat back in (since at the earliest ima get my dynamat tomorrow or monday, and i've gotta go to work on monday, so i need to drive something
i feel soo....autocross-ish


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I was going to use some silicone. I would say liquid nails...but that stuff is almost too sticky. That stuff is crazy. It took a crowbar and a hammer to get my old box out of my car and taken apart cuz I used that stuff. If you want something to stay in forever...go for it, if you want something that will come out from time to time...stay away from that stuff. And for the love of God, dont get it on your hands. I thought itd come off like glue, you know, just peel off, no, that stuff has to be sanded off.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ooo, I wanna see what happens.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

LethalAudio said:


> I was going to use some silicone. I would say liquid nails...but that stuff is almost too sticky. That stuff is crazy. It took a crowbar and a hammer to get my old box out of my car and taken apart cuz I used that stuff. If you want something to stay in forever...go for it, if you want something that will come out from time to time...stay away from that stuff. And for the love of God, dont get it on your hands. I thought itd come off like glue, you know, just peel off, no, that stuff has to be sanded off.


lol i've worked with liquid nails before. it works great for wood to wood bonding...what im worried about is bonding wood to painted steel...well...semi-overspray-painted steel.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

had to change my design again. the subs are no longer sitting in the corners in the back of the car, i moved them to the corners in the trunk towards the front of the car....3 reasons
1...it'll look better
2...better for SQ & SPL to have them facing the rear
3...had to move them, where they WERE going, they would have blocked off access to the tailight / rear turn signal bulbs.

and, people have asked me a lot of questions as to why im using plywood, here's some clarification
plywood because its lighter than MDF, cheaper, stronger, and it only being used as a base. i dont have a sketch of how this is gonna look, so try to follow me. i (once again) changed my design out of necessity...i cant put the subs in the corners and have them facing in...simply because they'd block off access to the tail light bulbs (if one burns out)

so here it is.
the plywood is going to be a base to lay the fiberglass onto. the subs are getting stuck in the back of the trunk, facing out and slightly towards eachother....the entire trunk is being fiberglassed, its gonna sort of look like the inside of an egg, the back of the trunk is getting rounded (around where the subs sit) and molded towards the front. im going to take a router, and recess a small groove in the plywood/fiberglass base, and put a hatch there, so i retain access to my spare tire well (lots of construction around my house, ive gotten 2 new tires in the past 8 months from them...because their construction debris keeps putting holes in peoples tires)....and im going to have a diamond plate hatch around my spare tire well. im also going to make some smaller doors out of diamondplate to mount against the back of the trunk where i need access to the taillights and reverse lights...maybe diamond plate, maybe a matching fiberglass door thing, i havent decided yet.

follow me? if not, hit me up on AIM, i can explain it better a little bit at a time.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

*update*

not much time to work on my car, i started my new job this week (full time) and im pretty beat when i get home. i've been spending ~2hrs a day working on getting the trunk ready for fiberglass and matting the rest of the car. the dynamat stuff i got finally came in today while i was at work... its called B-QUIET Extreme. basically, a no-name version of dynamat extreme. its $100 on ebay for 100sq. feet and it comes with a small roller (which is kinda cheap, i'd suggest getting your own)...i got (almost) the entire passenger side matted tonight. i'll do the rear seat area / back half of the trunk tomorrow (i've gotta wait till i have a day off to pull out the drivers seat...cause it NEEDS to be done and put back in so i can get to work the next morning)

here's the progress -- *keep in mind many areas of the floor pan cant be done it long sheets easily (simply because of how many contours there are)...but each piece is overlapped ~2inches, so i dont care much how it looks, its functional*


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

So far so good. I'm real tempted to do the sound deadening to my 200.
I'm assembling the equipment for the system I have planned for the Altima, which will definitely get the full dynamat treatment. Especially the doors. They really need it. Keep the pics coming. Seeing these pics gives me inspiration to get my lazy a$$ up and finish my car.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

You know which wire it is for the handbrake? I keep lookin for mine and dang if I can find it. I gotta gut mine pretty soon too. Cept I cant take out my driver seat...welll I could, but id never be able to talk my way out of a ticket.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Jasper said:


> had to change my design again. the subs are no longer sitting in the corners in the back of the car, i moved them to the corners in the trunk towards the front of the car....3 reasons
> 1...it'll look better
> 2...better for SQ & SPL to have them facing the rear
> 3...had to move them, where they WERE going, they would have blocked off access to the tailight / rear turn signal bulbs.
> ...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

LethalAudio said:


> You know which wire it is for the handbrake? I keep lookin for mine and dang if I can find it. I gotta gut mine pretty soon too. Cept I cant take out my driver seat...welll I could, but id never be able to talk my way out of a ticket.


lol prob not. i was told that i need a repair plate to *legally* drive my car around gutted, but i dont give a fuck. if i get pulled over, i'll say "i was on my way to go pick up my repair plate at Atlantic Auto Body" (my cousin owns that auto body shop)...and, i'll get the ticket squashed (one fun aspect of working as a mechanic in everett is that i get to know ALOT of people, including the lt. of the everett police force)

besides, i *believe* that you can legally drive the car around so long as you can pass a safety inspection...meaning you have to have the door panels in (to protect you if the glass was shattered while the window was down)
aside from that, i think anything else can come out.


by the way, tail lights (in my experience) burn out every 12-18 months, more often if you have the super-white bulbs (like nokya or something like that)...even every year and a half is too much to try to pull apart a 1piece fiberglass enclosure (which isnt gonna come out in 1 piece)


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Jasper said:


> lol prob not. i was told that i need a repair plate to *legally* drive my car around gutted, but i dont give a fuck. if i get pulled over, i'll say "i was on my way to go pick up my repair plate at Atlantic Auto Body" (my cousin owns that auto body shop)...and, i'll get the ticket squashed (one fun aspect of working as a mechanic in everett is that i get to know ALOT of people, including the lt. of the everett police force)
> 
> besides, i *believe* that you can legally drive the car around so long as you can pass a safety inspection...meaning you have to have the door panels in (to protect you if the glass was shattered while the window was down)
> aside from that, i think anything else can come out.
> ...


lol, i didnt mean in reference to that. (though i didnt know you cant drive a gutted car(but damn if i wont)). Reason I asked is cuz i need to find mine for my display.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

were did you get the items from?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> were did you get the items from?


what in particular? (theres a ton of places, almost everything one specific thing came from a different place)


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

update 
ill take more pics tomorrow, my camera battery died. 
i finished all teh matting for the back half of the car (minus the trunk and doors) 
i think im going to need another 100sq feet of this. im almost through my first 50foot roll, and ive still gotta do the drivers side floor pan, 2 layers on the whole trunk, and all 4 doors.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

another update. my matting is about 60% done now. the entire floorpan has one layer, and ive got nearly 15sq. ft in the drivers side front door. (outer skin, inside of inner skin, and outside of inner skin (srry no pics of the inside of the inner skin)
i attached some pics tho  to motivate you lazy bastards to sound proof your cars too!
















enjoy


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jesus, that's ALOT of matting.

Think you could tone down the pic size a bit. I got a 1250x1400 res screen and I'm still having trouble capturing the entire image in my mind.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

update
pics resized by popular demand


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nice deadening job, looks vaguely similar to mine (except I used STFU-80)

Some more deadening inspiration for you lazy bastards:


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Damn demon thats all STFU-80 on ur door there? Thats crazy, I could only afford that on the trunk lid...Im using regular liner on the doors and possibly on the roof.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

im now DONE with matting my interior
i didnt bother posting more pics, because, the passenger side door looks just like the drivers side lol, just in reverse.
ive also FINALLY came to a decision on subs (ty evangelos )
2 Infinity Kappa Perfect 12 VQ's 
from what i've read on them, they're amazing. never read a bad review on one, evangelo's recommends them (his word carries significant weight around here) and i can get them for a VERY good price ($180 each)
funnnesss 










now, all i need is to find an amp that'll power those bad boys, and STILL sounds VERY good (im actually looking at an Audison, but i dont know if its worth working ~ 60-70hours to pay for one... $1100 for an amp is kinda steep :/

any ideas for an amp (monoblock or 2 channel) that'll give each of these ~ 400watts @ 4ohms ??? (or 2ohms, i'd like 4 though )


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jasper said:


> im now DONE with matting my interior
> i didnt bother posting more pics, because, the passenger side door looks just like the drivers side lol, just in reverse.
> ive also FINALLY came to a decision on subs (ty evangelos )
> 2 Infinity Kappa Perfect 12 VQ's
> ...


I liked my Infinity Perfect 12.1, I plan to get a new one real soon. I blew my last one by a bottle getting wedged between the cone and the trunk wall. I recommend about 500W @4ohm but I'm not too sure. I plan on running my next 12.1 off of a JL 500/1 amp.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Looks good, whats your setup?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Jasper said:


> ive also FINALLY came to a decision on subs (ty evangelos )
> 2 Infinity Kappa Perfect 12 VQ's
> from what i've read on them, they're amazing. never read a bad review on one, evangelo's recommends them (his word carries significant weight around here) and i can get them for a VERY good price ($180 each)
> funnnesss


Crutchfield had the Perfects on special for $249.99 for the pair. Just a heads up for you.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> Crutchfield had the Perfects on special for $249.99 for the pair. Just a heads up for you.


!!!!
got a link? i was on crutchfield, and they had specials, but not on the Kappa 12 Perfect *VQ*




psuLemon said:


> Looks good, whats your setup?


HU - Eclipse CD5444
Front Stage - Polk/MOMO MMC6500 comps, tweeters running off (soon) a Zapco Reference 150, midranges (as of right now) running off an Alpine T320, maybe upgrading to an LP HV22
Subs - 2 Infinity Kappa 12 Perfect VQ's -- amp - undecided.


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Look into a Hifonics amp. I got a 1500 watt amp powering my two 12'' elemental subs and it gives them plenty of power. I got mine on ebay for like 289 or something like that. Check out my fiberglass box on my cardoman site. Me and a friend built it and it was a lot of fun and a lot of work but i love how it turned out. Good luck on the project and i hope everythign works out for you. If you have any questions let me know and maybe i can help you out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what difference does the VQ have over the 12.1?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i'll just copy paste the description from the site, lol its easier.
the biggest difference is the Variable Q. evangelos can explain this much better than i can. too bad hes only on b15sentra.net :/

i also got some new toys  Dynamat's DynaXorb (read dynamats site for details). i guy a know uses them, and he said he'll never build a system again without them, according to him, they work amazingly well.





Only Infinity could take the Perfect subwoofer and make it even better! The new Infinity Kappa Perfect VQ subwoofer give a whole new meaning to the word "versatile." By integrating ingenious polepiece inserts, the VQ allows the subwoofer to be custom tailored to the particular application. The Kappa Perfect VQ provides a patent-pending approach to adjusting Q. The Perfect VQ's motor strength can be varied by inserting or removing one of the two included metal polepiece inserts. Q adjustment allows the woofer to be optimized for a particular application as well as provides exceptional performance for several applications in a single enclosure. The new super-rigid Magnesium Metal Matrix (M3D) cone features a curvilinear design and combines with a large-roll nitrile-butylene rubber surround for smooth, efficient bass response all the way down to 18 Hz. Flip the VQ over and you’ll marvel at the huge, custom-tooled aluminum basket and heavy double-stacked magnets. The Perfect VQ's amazing design enables it to deliver kick-butt bass in virtually any application – from a tiny 0.4 cu. ft. sealed enclosure to infinite baffle! 

Features: 

Unique Variable Q Design 
Two Sets of Polepiece Inserts Allow for 3 Different Motor Strengths 
Magnesium Metal Matrix (M3D) Cone with Curvilinear Design 
Large-Roll Nitrile-Butylene Rubber Surround 
Integrated Front Gasket 
Proprietary Die-Cast Aluminum Basket 
Bumped and Vented Polepiece 
Tinsel Leads Integrated Into the Spider 



Subwoofer Specifications 

Size: 12 inch 
Rec. Sealed Box Dims: 0.40 - 1.25 cu.ft. 
Rec. Ported Box Dims: 1.75 - 3.00 cu.ft. 
Free Air Usage: yes 
Sensitivity: 89 dB 
Frequency Response: 23-400 Hz 
Recommended RMS Power: 400W 
Peak Power Handling: 1600W 
Impedance: 4 ohms subwoofer wiring options


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

btw i know ive done no pics recently. well, im lazy, and tired from workin 60hrs a week, so the only pic i've taken is one sitting in front of the computer (big surprise)
here they are, the little mats that will end the rear wave from my midranges forever !!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

more pictures
finished my speaker spacers
they're not pretty (damn the roto-zip to hell! *and my lack of a circle cutting setup for my router D:*)
they're functional though. now, i can start putting my car back together. floor carpet and door panels are going back in tomorrow. the back seats staying out for a couple more days. i need to make a piece to block off the back of my trunk, so i have something to mount the fiberglass back there too (completely sealing off the trunk from the rest of the car)
now i can finally have some audio back in my car !!!
maybe i can make my POS alpine work for a few more days until i get paid, and i can buy my new eclipse.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Jasper said:


> !!!!
> got a link? i was on crutchfield, and they had specials, but not on the Kappa 12 Perfect *VQ*


I have no idea how I missed the "VQ" the first time around. Sorry bout that.
Your progress looks good. Spacers look good also. Similar to what I used to have to run with my first speaker upgrade.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> I have no idea how I missed the "VQ" the first time around. Sorry bout that.
> Your progress looks good. Spacers look good also. Similar to what I used to have to run with my first speaker upgrade.


lol its cool, i literally fell out of my chair when i read that though lol. thanks for the comments. i was supposed to put my interior back together today, but a goddam horsefly got into my car, wouldnt leave, i couldnt kill it (too tired to try) so i rolled up the windows and left the car in the sun

as Devlyn said on AIM, Baked Horsefly. fixed that problem
i'll redo my wiring tomorrow, get everything tacked down (prob gonna use duct tape to attach the smaller wires to the floor, i dont want to tack the RCAs and power lines down like that, since they might get moved after i put the carpet down. i've still gotta decide on a location for my midrange and tweeter amps, i wanna put them under the seat, but im worried about people in the back seat kicking the wires out, which would really irk me all the time. i dont have a plan for putting them in the trunk (i wanna keep the trunk simple, just the subs and the sub amp)


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

maybe fabricate a "skidplate" if you mount the mids and highs amp under the seats so people cant kick them.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Jasper said:


> i've still gotta decide on a location for my midrange and tweeter amps, i wanna put them under the seat, but im worried about people in the back seat kicking the wires out, which would really irk me all the time. i dont have a plan for putting them in the trunk (i wanna keep the trunk simple, just the subs and the sub amp)


How bout "floating" the mid/high amp over top the sub amp?
Or maybe mount them both on angles in the trunk? Like \ \ style.

Aaaaaah the joy of system design and layout.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> How bout "floating" the mid/high amp over top the sub amp?
> Or maybe mount them both on angles in the trunk? Like \ \ style.
> 
> Aaaaaah the joy of system design and layout.



lol i was debating that, but since those amps are rather small in comparison, they're going to be dwarfed by the subs / sub amp.
i'll prob try the skidplate idea. or just tell people "you kick my amps i kick your ass"

that oughta get the idea across.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

well the new toys got ordered today 

2 Infinity Kappa 12 Perfect VQ's  (got paid today)










up next is the Eclipse CD5444 (still owe $200 on my down payment on that)










and, the big money one
the JBL BPX 1100.1 / 2200.1 (havent decided which one yet...but either way, its gonna cost me minimum $700 for it)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jasper said:


> well the new toys got ordered today
> 
> 2 Infinity Kappa 12 Perfect VQ's  (got paid today)


YES, Daddy wants one of those. is that the DVC or SVC? What they run you?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> YES, Daddy wants one of those. is that the DVC or SVC? What they run you?


cardomains having a special
the EXACT same subs has a "cosmetic defect"...the sticker on the back of the magnet has a ripple in it...you dont even see it unless you installed it as in infinite baffle setup... $180 each... DIRT cheap for those subs.


*edit*...sorry, its SVC i believe. hmm. i was told it was DVC, but i cant seem to find any pictures of the sub from the top, and infinity's site doesnt say DVC. oh well. doesnt matter to me. ive heard these subs before, and they sound AMAZING....regardless of whethere is SVC or DVC.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jasper said:


> cardomains having a special
> the EXACT same subs has a "cosmetic defect"...the sticker on the back of the magnet has a ripple in it...you dont even see it unless you installed it as in infinite baffle setup... $180 each... DIRT cheap for those subs.
> 
> 
> *edit*...sorry, its SVC i believe. hmm. i was told it was DVC, but i cant seem to find any pictures of the sub from the top, and infinity's site doesnt say DVC. oh well. doesnt matter to me. ive heard these subs before, and they sound AMAZING....regardless of whethere is SVC or DVC.


OH SHIT, I'm there. I may get 2 for that price. So $180 for them. How much power for each sub?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> OH SHIT, I'm there. I may get 2 for that price. So $180 for them. How much power for each sub?


400w rms.
i'll prob be getting a JBL BPX1100.1, 550 to each maxed, which they could EASILY handle (rated for 1600w max, and well made subs can often handle double their rated rms power)...i was debating on the BPX2200, and instead of bridging it for the 2200w, run it as a 2chan, 650each, with gains at a moderate setting...i dont know...its a lot of money for a little bit of extra headroom....but it WOULD allow for me to run a much larger sub in the future. who knows. not me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

shit, thank you, man. I was expecting to pay over $400 for one. I decided to get 2 and I only paid like $358 AND FREE SHIPPING!!!!

Looks like I'm gonna change my amp choice.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> shit, thank you, man. I was expecting to pay over $400 for one. I decided to get 2 and I only paid like $358 AND FREE SHIPPING!!!!
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna change my amp choice.


haha welcome to the club man
now its me, you, and evangelos (b15sentra.net)

they're awesome subs...but yeah you definately need a BIG amp to run them
they'll take all 400w each, laugh, and ask for a bit more. thats why i'm getting the 1100.1, and running then @ ~~450-550w each.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I'll have a friend build my enclosure, then I'll build the trunk myself, LOL. I want to make the box removable so it won't weigh me down at events.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think I'll have a friend build my enclosure, then I'll build the trunk myself, LOL. I want to make the box removable so it won't weigh me down at events.



ehh...fuck weight reduction. if it slows me down, i'll make more power. besides, im going to be running VERY heavy spring rates, so it wont have to worry about ass-sag
(Tein SS w/ 8k fronts & 9k rears)


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

well, because of evangelo's (b15sentra.net)...i believe i've changed my sub amp choice *again*

2 reasons...cost... its like $700 cheaper than the BPX2200.1 ...and they come VERY highly recommended...their reputation precedes them


the JL Audio 1000/1


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have a feeling I'm going to go with the 1000/1 as well. I currently have a 300/4 on the mids and I was planning on a 500/1 for the single sub, but now that I got 2, the 1000/1 is the one for me. Know any good deals on that one?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to go with the 1000/1 as well. I currently have a 300/4 on the mids and I was planning on a 500/1 for the single sub, but now that I got 2, the 1000/1 is the one for me. Know any good deals on that one?


ebay. atozcaraudio. $689+$40 shipping in the US ($33shipping $7insurance)...compared to the $1200 retail...its not bad at all, $720, plus hes a VERY reputable seller (ive read through ~ 1500 of his most recent feedbacks, only a couple bad ones, and they were from shitty buyers)

...thats the best deal i could find lol.

man, too bad you arent on AIM. we could talk a lot more easily there. (i'm always on)


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

small update. still waiting on shipments from everything. my second order of 100sq ft of sound deadening is on its way...so are the new subs (dammit, slow-as s UPS...) they'll be here wed. the next paycheck is coming in on friday *not today, although i get one today too cause they f*cked up my last check*...and that'll pay for my new front stage amp (Linear Power T03 series 22H.V.) and maybe my new sub amp (still undecided on the JL 1000/1 or the JBL BPX1100.1)

but i got my wiring today  i can pick up my 4ga next week (it's on backorder)...but i got the tail end of a roll of 1/0....so i paid for 25ft ($42), and got 38ft


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jasper said:


> and that'll pay for my new front stage amp (Linear Power T03 series 22H.V.)


LPs make baby jesus smile


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

THE BEASTS HAVE ARRIVED
came this morning via fedex, kinda cool actually, they delivered my second order of sound deadening, and like 10 minutes later my subs show up


















i cant wait to get em fiberglassed in  now that i have them, i can make my MDF rings, and since i have my mat, i can finish the trunk, attach my plywood, and start glassin' the sh*t out of it !

now, if only i could decide between the JL 1000/1 and the JBL BPX1100.1


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

well, i just got off the phone with JBL

the BPX1100.1 is out. i cant use it. the subs i have arent 1ohm stable, and since they're SVC, and have to be wired in parallel, they can only be run @ 2ohms
the JBL can only run @ 4ohm or 1ohm...if you try to run it @ 2ohms, it'd cut power output in half.
the JL has nothing for a warranty, regardless of whether i buy it from a JL dealer(1 year installed by them, 3months installed by you) or off ebay (no warranty except from seller maybe)

now adam (2001SE#2 / sr20demon) has got me looking into cadence again.... the ZRS-9, 1000x1 @ 2 ohms (and if i ever get the Brahmas, 2000x1 @ 1 ohm )

the price aint bad, im thinking about getting the ZRS-9...only downside to it is that its HUGE.... (23 x 14 x 3)
( http://www.cadencesound.com/action....scription=&-KeyField=ID&-KeyValue=231&-search )

its absolutely massive tho, i dont know if it'll fit between the 2 subs in my fiberglass setup. ehh, worst case, i'll have to put it on the floor of the trunk instead of against the wall i'm making behind the rear seat.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

how much fiberglass mat do you think you'll be using? i have like 30ft x 6"
which im sure isnt enough, im just wondering how much is enough?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

AL_Sentra said:


> how much fiberglass mat do you think you'll be using? i have like 30ft x 6"
> which im sure isnt enough, im just wondering how much is enough?


dont know how much i'll use yet. depends on how thick i build the box to be (it'll prob be ~ 3/8th's of an inch thick)
i got 50yards X 39inches of 1.3oz chop strand mat on ebay for $62 shipped. a gallon of resin from BoatUS was $24, and an extra tube of hardener was lik $6, so under $100 for all materials, not bad..
wait, i lied, ~10 cheapo bristle brushes (foam doesnt work, they disintegrate) was like another $12

only problem is i need another respirator. someone stole mine D: dirty bastards. ...if i dont get one, i'll be loopy throughout most of my glass project, and i'll prob make myself VERY sick.

i should be starting my glassing on thurs at the earliest, depends how soon i can get my MDF rings made. i'll probably be making the molded back piece of the sub boxes on thurs. you wont actually see a real box taking shape till (the earliest) next week. dont worry though, i'll take plenty of pictures and share them with everyone.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I'm still stickin' with the JL. Hehe, I don't need a warranty, I got a friend that can swap me out if anything goes wrong . These subs are going to fucking kick some ass. I wish I could afford the STFU-80, 1000/1, and materials for the box . I'll prolly have to wait till 2005 to install everything


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> well, I'm still stickin' with the JL. Hehe, I don't need a warranty, I got a friend that can swap me out if anything goes wrong . These subs are going to fucking kick some ass. I wish I could afford the STFU-80, 1000/1, and materials for the box . I'll prolly have to wait till 2005 to install everything


Just make sure it has the serial number in tact  ...and if installed by an authorized JL dealer the warranty is 2 years.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> well, I'm still stickin' with the JL. Hehe, I don't need a warranty, I got a friend that can swap me out if anything goes wrong . These subs are going to fucking kick some ass. I wish I could afford the STFU-80, 1000/1, and materials for the box . I'll prolly have to wait till 2005 to install everything


STFU80 is expensive
for deadening, i used B-Quiet Extreme (wicked ripoff of dynamat extreme)...go on ebay, type in dynamat, its the stuff thats $99 buy it now....$125 shipped, seller is Acurael or something like that. great guy to work with. i'll have close to 200sq feet in my car when im done 

$200sq feet, i spent $250.... 
for the 36sq ft box of Dynamat Extreme, its $250

36 vs 200... hrmmmmmm
especially when this stuff blows away dynamat when you double layer it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how much will 200sqft cover?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> how much will 200sqft cover?


100sq feet did my ENTIRE floor pan, the firewall, all 4 doors (inner skin, inside of outer skin, and outer skin, just inner and outer on rear doors) and the rear deck)
i got a second order to double layer my trunk, trunk lid, and front doors, i want to check on doing more of the firewall and fender liners too.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I plan to single layer the floor, double layer the trunk and trunklid, double layer all 4 doors (just the inner skin), and double layer the rear deck. Other parts such as the roof and rear seat area may be done if I feel like it. My main concerns are the trunk and doors.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I plan to single layer the floor, double layer the trunk and trunklid, double layer all 4 doors (just the inner skin), and double layer the rear deck. Other parts such as the roof and rear seat area may be done if I feel like it. My main concerns are the trunk and doors.



trust me, DONT skimp on the doors, thats where it'll make the biggest difference. i did my whole car (even B pillars, NOT the headliner tho, i've heard that traps more noise IN, causing the roadnoise to get louder)...but i did that mostly to eliminate road noise entirely (which it has, i barely hear my engine unless im accelerating quite fast, and the only road noise i hear is a bit of whining from the tires spinning against the road surface...other than that, nothing at all, no sand or rocks getting kicked up (unless is a BIG one) no water getting splashed....its quite nice

for you, i'd say get the order of 100sq feet....its WELL worth the money, and that oughta be enough to do the trunk, the lid, the rear deck, and the front doors (at least the outer skin and 2 layers on the inner skin, trust me).

if you want to do the floor lid as well, get two orders. remember you're probably adding about 50-60lbs of matting to your car, but that'll be enough to double layer the trunk and lid, the doors, the floorpan, the rear deck, and the rear seat area.


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

Any of you guys have an idea of the labor charges for a shop to install deader? I'm sure it's an arm and a leg. I'm a DIY guy at heart but living in a city apartment I don't really have space to install. Jasper, are there any audio shops you deal with around the area [/hijack]


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

slap said:


> Any of you guys have an idea of the labor charges for a shop to install deader? I'm sure it's an arm and a leg. I'm a DIY guy at heart but living in a city apartment I don't really have space to install. Jasper, are there any audio shops you deal with around the area [/hijack]



yeah, if i knew you, i'd help you do it. its really not bad. the hardest part is finding a place to put your center console / rear seats / passenger seat / trim pieces / carpet so it doesnt get damaged. put all that stuff in your apt....then, no one will break into your car, cause it'll look like shit lol. then, start matting. i'll tell you now its quite labor intensive, so a shop prob would charge you an arm and a leg to do it, but i know of a couple places that'll do it without asking a second question, they're all about the money.

hit me up on AIM, we'll talk.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

hmm. i went to 4 different audio places today, not a whole lot of luck on amps, but i got some info thats helping me out
the JBL1200.1 is an option, not a first choice though.
the ZRS-9 is ~$750, i want it, but i dont want to spend that much.
the Phoenix Gold tantrum 1200.1 is out, got to hear one...wasnt impressed

as of right now, im REALLY leaning towards the Phoenix Gold Xenon 1200.1

on the other hand
the Phoenix Gold Titanium 800.1 is a BEAST (1000x1w rms)...class a/b circuitry, and absolute TOP quality, plus its a niiice looking amp 

only downside is that the Phoenix Gold Titanium 800.1 is discontinued, so i'm going to have a somewhat more difficult time finding one.

anyone know someone that might have one?


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

What about a Memphis Belle Class D 1000 watt amp? Since your still trying to decide...I have a friend that's running to Image Dynamics 15's off one and they hammer nice.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sorry for the lack of updates guys. college started, and ive been incredibly busy.
well, heres a quick rundown.
i've started college, and in turn, had to quit my full time job. unfortunatley, i havent been able to find a decent part time job.
we started lacrosse practice (yes, we're practicing now for a season that starts mid-march). between lacrosse, classes, homework, the gym, and the occassional party....i dont have a lot of time for another job. here's hopin that changes. the audio system is definately getting finished, seeing as im working on the glass now (sorry no pics yet. webhosting is still dead.)
im trying to sell a few random pieces i have left from my engine build (sorry guys D: ... the sr20de+t build hadda go...im out of money, and i wont have that kind of money again for at least a couple years....speaking of which, the turbo, manifold, wg, and injectors are sold, anyone looking for a USDM SR20DE longblock? **complete engine, came out of a 92 SE-R, ran VERY strong**)
in the mean time, the car just may be coming off the road for the winter, since i can barely afford my insurance, and buying a bike and insuring that would be cheaper for me while im at school (motorcycles are free to park on campus, whereas car parking permits are ~$750/semester for an overnight pass or $400 for a day pass)
well, sorry for the ramble guys. just letting everyone know im still alive, and that my audio project is still going strong, and that i'll soon be partying it up. if you happen to be in the boston area, i'll post up a copy of our home game schedule. we could always use the extra support.


----------

